
The Candy Hierarchy for 2016 - motardo
http://boingboing.net/2016/10/31/the-candy-hierarchy-for-2016.html
======
paulrpotts
Are Tootsie Rolls not even worthy of a negative mention? We gave out about ten
pounds... and I don't think anyone threw them back in our faces or on the
ground.

------
motardo
Just what I'd expect: Kit Kat, Snickers, Twix, and Reese's Cups are at the top
of the list.

